# Birthday



## MrsBoyle (Jul 22, 2010)

Dylans birthday is on the 4th and his brother is on the 18th of Aug. 
I want to do somthing driffrent but not a party. but not sure what 
We was thinking of a take away pizza for Dylan and then he gets a slice of birthday cake,
And some sort of party food for his brother and his birthday cake.

Do you think 2 slices of cake in 2 weeks is to much.

Do want to do a party but im just not sure on what food.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally, I woudn't think there's any problem with two slices of cake in two weeks! If the cake is combined with a pizza meal then this will also slow the digestion of the sugar in the cake so it sounds a goo combination to me. He'll associate it with special days, so will know not to expect it all the time  Hope you all have fun whatever you decide!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 22, 2010)

*birthday celebration ideas*

How about a picnic in a park? Then you can take whatever food you want, with lots of running around, scavenger hunts etc, relatively flexible in timings of eating and activity bursts, just a bit dependent on weather. I organise activity birthday parties for children at a country park, where host families bring the food to serve in a field centre or on picnic benches in a field just outside. Many bring things like carrot / cucumber / pepper / celery sticks with humous or dips; sugar free squash, either ready made in bottles or made up in large jugs / bottles; cocktail size sausages; mini cheeses; pizza pieces etc - all would be suitable for a child with type 1 diabetes - and an adult party organiser (me) usually gets some left overs...


----------



## bev (Jul 22, 2010)

As long as the cake is covered by insulin then it doesnt really matter how much cake he eats! Just like any other child - it should be a treat and not every day - but there is no reason why he cant have cake twice in a week.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2010)

bev said:


> As long as the cake is covered by insulin then it doesnt really matter how much cake he eats! Just like any other child - it should be a treat and not every day - but there is no reason why he cant have cake twice in a week.Bev



Totally and utterly agree.   Let them be children is what I say and if they want cake for the birthdays, let them have cake.   Just include it in the insulin.


----------

